# Endlosschleifen für Videos?



## jochenteschke (26. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich weis, wer den Titel liest wird denken: "Das ist doch einfach, benutz loop!".
Allerdings habe ich ein sehr spezielles Problem. Ich habe auf der Website earthTV | Watch the latest videos online - from our worldwide Live TV camera network Videos aus dem Quellcode gezogen um sie auf meiner Seite einzubinden. Dies ist auch ausdrücklich gestattet es zu tun. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich es nicht schaffe die Videos in einer Endlosschleife auf meiner Seite laufen zu lassen. Habe es schon mit loop, repeat, usw. probiert. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, woran es liegen könnte, was ich noch machen kann? Habe den gezogenen Code zu dieser Mail hinzugefügt:

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="528" height="368" id="player" align="middle">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
<param name="playlistfeed" value="http://www.earthtv.com//xml_feeds/London.xml" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.earthtv.com/player.swf?startflv=67c666e2030363f5030303030313f5 6323131373030323f5e6f646e6f6c4f2e6f646e6f6c4f267c6 66f266765335f677436546f5f656469665f25646e26747d286 375727f2f2a307474786&altvid=1" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
<embed src="http://www.earthtv.com/player.swf?startflv=67c666e2030363f5030303030313f5 6323131373030323f5e6f646e6f6c4f2e6f646e6f6c4f267c6 66f266765335f677436546f5f656469665f25646e26747d286 375727f2f2a307474786&altvid=1" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" bgcolor="#000000" width="528" height="368" name="player" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
</object>

Wie geasgt loop funktioniert nicht. Nur Warum?
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Maik (26. November 2007)

Hi,

hast du es anstelle von


```
<param name="loop" value="false" />

<embed src="..." loop="false" ... />
```
schon mit


```
<param name="loop" value="true" />

<embed src="..." loop="true" ... />
```
versucht?


----------



## jochenteschke (26. November 2007)

Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Logischerweise müsste es funktionieren mit dem Wert True. Tut es aber nicht. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, irgendwie das Objekt zu refreshen ohne das die ganze Seite geladen wird, dann würde es funktionieren. Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, denn Player, in dem das Video läuft ohne loop immer wieder von vorne starten zu lassen?

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Gumbo (26. November 2007)

Ich kenne mich mit Flash und seinen Möglichkeiten zwar nicht besonders aus, aber ich vermute dass „player.swf“ das Wiederholen der Videos nicht erlaubt.


----------



## boykottke (27. November 2007)

Ja, das vermute ich auch als Grund dafür, dass diese Werte nicht entsprechend wiederholt werden, auch wnen man das Objekt auf LOOP umgestellt hat... Die einzige Lösung ist also, die SWF entsprechend als LOOP zu exportieren...


----------

